

10 ways Twitter could make money quickly - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/14/10-ways-twitter-could-make-money-quickly

======
irrelative
These suggestions are really laughable. Sure, the advertising model makes
sense, but that isn't exactly rocket science, and that's only one suggestion.

Charging for ad-free service never works -- advertisers want to target the
very people that would pay for to such a service. If you're an advertiser, you
want to target people who are willing to pay extra for a convenience -- the
exact people who would opt out.

My favorite example of the author's ignorance: #9. Can you imagine what would
happen if Twitter sold its email list? Many of the Twitter users that I know
are skeptical about the service, and it looks like the users in general are
technically savvy -- all it would take is a really bad PR piece to start a
mass exodus.

------
morisy
While other commenters are right, nothing here really is groundbreaking, it's
good to be reminded that Twitter IS indeed monetizable, they just choose to
not be making money at this time.

And that might not be a bad idea. They're best option is to get bought quickly
by a social network: They can keep their current service relatively unchanged
and bring value to the network through more eyeballs eyeballing more often,
thereby raising the owner's ad revenue while not driving away the user base.

If they do something to decrease the userbase in an effort to drive a short
term profit, their viability as an acquisition target goes right down the
drain.

------
volida
I find it akward she believes they are not familiar with the ways she is
suggesting. I was expecting something more impressive but then again who would
share information like that?

~~~
RRiccio
She mentioned a couple of nice ways to monetize, but most of them can't really
be taken seriously. I was expecting more as well.

~~~
curiousgeorge
Why don't we make this thread more valuable than the original article then.
Any community suggestions on ways to monetize?

My suggestion: terms of service that permit free individual use, but require
some form of subscription for corporate use.

